

Show HN: Interest Groups Around Places - xackpot

Hi Guys, I have recently released an iphone app (old app but pivoted to a different idea). The app has a limited set of features and also limited feature set website (http://www.findero.us), but would like to test it out if users like the idea. The idea is to fulfill the need to create your own location specific interest groups. You can create your open/closed groups around a location or join other such groups. The app is available for download at: https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/finderous/id520384764?mt=8<p>The app can be easily used for the following cases:<p>1. Weekend cycling group.<p>2. Residential community group.<p>3. Local Gym group.<p>4. Car pool group.<p>and many more such groups.<p>I would appreciate some feedback.<p>Thanks
======
codemonk
I took a look, but how do you compare yourself to existing players like
meetup.com ?

~~~
xackpot
Well, the idea took shape when a few people at my work place wanted to form a
private group of marathon training group, but didn't want to use work emails
or meetup.com as it was too expensive for such a casual group. That's when I
realize that there is an audience for casual interest groups where people just
want to communicate through threads in a conversation and not worry too much
about maintaining it.

